# Weather forecast?



## zozo (5 Feb 2021)

Today we have a sunny 10°C but in 5 days we seem to go to -14° 🥶


----------



## zozo (9 Feb 2021)

How is the weather in UK?

Over here we indeed had a flash freeze in no time... I was hoping not to, but I had to drain all my garden tubs and tanks in the garden this weekend and move the fish indoors. Everything frozen rock-solid in less than 3 days time.





Here is some Rotala on the rocks... I guess it's over now it will not survive this...


----------



## dw1305 (9 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


zozo said:


> How is the weather in UK?


<"Cold with a strong E. wind">, a fair amount of snow away from the SW, and likely to stay the same for the next ~10 days. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (9 Feb 2021)

As usual, when these  things happen, we are surrounded by snow in France and England but not even a flutter for Us!
They say it due to thermals swerving around our island and a warm land mass due to the 9c sea!
Always very disappointing


----------



## zozo (9 Feb 2021)

A cold flash present from Putin in our case...  Next Saturday it's over as it seems then we go up to +°C again.

I was able to resque a few smaller Echinodorus from the garden, but anything too big and not frost resistant is gone I guess.
Really a pity, till now it looked all would survive and grow back this spring...


----------



## Wolf6 (9 Feb 2021)

Same, I'm sure a few plants that survived a few winters here, inside and outside the pond, will have perished this time round. I doubt my white cloud minnows in the pond will live this through either, but had no way of rescuing those. I hope the deeper parts of the pond stay warm enough for them... I found a poor frog a few days ago on top of the ice, it must have woken early or thought its hiding spot wasnt warm enough or something. I've put him in my compost pile, hopefully he can survive there...


----------



## zozo (9 Feb 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> I found a poor frog



Me too, there was one in the bathtub I found after I drained it...  Not yet asleep I guess till now it was way to warm for that...
It's in a bucket in the cellar now, I'll release it again next week after the frost... Then I throw it in the creek next door a couple 100 metres away... 

Good luck with the minnows, fingers crossed.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Feb 2021)

H all, 


foxfish said:


> we are surrounded by snow in France and England but not even a flutter for Us!
> They say it due to thermals sverving around our island and a warm land mass due to the 9c sea!


I'm not convinced,  I think you may <"you've fired your stove up?">

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2021)

-6C here in London tomorrow! Feels tropical!


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Feb 2021)

Had a nightmare last night they closed the A47 and my wife got stuck in the snow. At one point she thought she'd have to sleep in the car 
Luckily the police found her and she was pulled out by volunteers. She eventually made it home safe and sound 
Stay safe out there folks it's treacherous in some areas...


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2021)

That's what happens @Tim Harrison  when you live in the sticks!!


----------



## macek.g (9 Feb 2021)

....


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> That's what happens @Tim Harrison  when you live in the sticks!!


Thanks for the sympathy Paulo 🥺 
I'll pass on your regards on to the wife


----------



## mort (9 Feb 2021)

Forecast is -10c here in norwich tomorrow night, that'll test the dahlias i left in the ground this year, hope fully the snow insulates them a bit. Had over a foot of snow but the roads don't seem to bad. My dog loves the snow but isn't impressed that she comes back like a snowman with all the horrible ice balls that stick to her legs.

Don't mind the snow and cold so much. Living in the dryest county apparently we had the wettest December for over 100 years and the third wettest January on record, so snow is a nice change.


----------



## zozo (11 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> That's what happens @Tim Harrison  when you live in the sticks!!



Is this a personal inside joke or is this a British saying? Living in the sticks? I have absolutely no clue what it means... ☺️

Edit:
Oh K i got it never mind...



> To live in the country, far away from any major city or urban center. Living in Suburbia does not count.



He basically is calling you a Jack... Still might be an inside joke... Not sure if I should laugh now? 😁


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> Is this a personal inside joke or is this a British saying? Living in the sticks? I have absolutely no clue what it means... ☺️


Haha, it means living in the countryside far away from towns and cites.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


zozo said:


> Living in the sticks?


"Living in the country". I don't know its derivation. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (11 Feb 2021)

Yes i saw that, i looked it up and edited my previous post... Thanks anyway...

Calling somebody a farmer is also in our country not always meant as a compliment... Tho amongst friends it's pretty common.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> Is this a personal inside joke or is this a British saying? Living in the sticks? I have absolutely no clue what it means... ☺️
> 
> Edit:
> Oh K i got it never mind...
> ...


It's cuz I's don't live in The Big Smoke like wot he does, ain't it gov'.. 🏙️


----------



## zozo (11 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> It's 'casue I's don't live in The Big Smoke, ain't it gov'... 🏙️



I kinda know the feeling i guess. I'm kinda falling between 2 stools myself... Living in a countryside village while my roots are in The Big Smoke... Thus living in the sticks while the old-timer local residents (sticks?) still treat me as that strange outsider.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> Calling somebody a farmer is also in our country not always meant as a compliment...


We call someone in the Team Mr Farmer all the time, he doesn't seem to mind


----------



## JTMoney (11 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> How is the weather in UK?
> 
> Over here we indeed had a flash freeze in no time... I was hoping not to, but I had to drain all my garden tubs and tanks in the garden this weekend and move the fish indoors. Everything frozen rock-solid in less than 3 days time.
> 
> ...


Sorry to see & hear. Maybe there is a tarp & small heater for next time this might happen? I love your creativity!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Feb 2021)

Surely living in the sticks just means where there's lots of trees? That's what I've always assumed it meant anyway. I know it's a great British Tradition talking weather but does anyone else get sick of it being hyped so much? I'm sure global warming does have a part to play but there doesn't appear to be any normal weather anymore. It's always one extreme to the next. And it has names now!
Back in the day people just said it's freezing today and the reply was "it is is'nt it". Now you have a conversation and the reply is "yes it was -5 this morning according to my car, it's because Storm Harold is blowing the Beast from the East 2 in off the North Sea with 60 kmh winds, it's going to get colder tomorrow there was a weather warning on the news telling people to stay at home unless travel is essential"  OK like I said it's cold today  

Another thing that gets my goat is weather programmes switching between Deg C and Deg F depending on whether it suits the story line they are pushing. We use Deg C all year round but when it's summer and we're all being warned to stay indoors we switch to F, temps in the 100's always make a better story don't they? And the latest one which is "Real Feel" now we're not getting told the actual temp we're getting told what it will feel like taking wind chill in to account so we can drop a couple more degrees on the weather forecast. Let me be the judge of that you just tell me the real temperature. What it feels like will depend whether I've got my long johns and big coat on.

Rant over  I'm out of here before I have to explain to @zozo what a brass monkey is and what the welders part is in this.


----------



## Paul Kettless (11 Feb 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I know it's a great British Tradition talking weather but does anyone else get sick of it being hyped so much?


Absolutely, its -16 in Finland right now and there winter lasts 5 months.  And guess what, its life as normal, people go about there business as they would any other day.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Absolutely, its -16 in Finland right now and there winter lasts 5 months.


Is that actual -16 or real feel -16 mate. If it's reel feel it's probably akin to a UK Northern Spring  All we seem to get now is too hot stay in the house and protect yourself from UV. When it rains there's risk of flooding and when it's cold there's risk to traffic disruption.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Feb 2021)

Reminds me of the joke about the weather forecast where there were storms down south and the presenter said "people in the South avoid all unnecessary journeys unless essemtial, stay at jome if possible and make sure you are well stocked up with food and water. People in the North you are going to need your big coat."


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I'm sure global warming does have a part to play but there doesn't appear to be any normal weather anymore.


That's why they now called it Climate Change rather than Global Warming, the planet is indeed warming, but the major change is the unpredictable weather partners whereas in the past the seasons were a lot more predictable. For us humans this doesn't really cause us many issues we just adapt and move on, but for animals and plants that rely on stable seasons to flourish this becomes a huge issue and can easily wipe species in the future if not controlled and ultimately also affect our food supply!


----------



## zozo (11 Feb 2021)

Yes, we are indeed all very spoiled en overreacting in panic mode accordingly... The first day it started freezing - 6 at night in our country the weather stations declared a national hazard Code Orange and the second day with a - 10 a Code Red as if the end of the world is nearby.

And the supermarket webshops instantly followed up with a message on their websites that according to the hazards on the road we do not deliver goods till ?...

We even made it to a Russian news channel reporting about us, with reporters falling off their chair laughing and asking the question what the hell are the Dutch all smoking over there... -12 feels like spring time for them...

Meanwhile, everybody up north in the country is having a party with anticipation sharpening their ice-skates enjoying the idea that the traditional ice skate marathon the didn't have for ages has a chance of returning back ones again since the last one was 1997.

But never the less it is a tad bizarre to go from a sunny +10°C day immediately into a -6° zone the day after and only getting colder.  No wonder people are overreacting...


----------



## dean (11 Feb 2021)

Do you think we talk about the weather much more now because that’s all we can see from our homes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> That's why they now called it Climate Change rather than Global Warmin


Yeah I get that mate and it's not something I take lightly. I just think weather forecasts these days look for a sensational story instead of just giving the weather.
Take real feel I mentioned for instance, not very scientific is it telling you how it might feel. It said -6 on the map where I live but realistically it was just above freezing and probably about right for the time of year whereas -6 isn't. But it isn't is it, it just might feel that way if you were stood in a field with the wind blowing in the right direction scantily clad. 
Made a good talking point but realistically it was just a normal day in the north in the middle of February.


----------



## not called Bob (11 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Absolutely, its -16 in Finland right now and there winter lasts 5 months.  And guess what, its life as normal, people go about there business as they would any other day.


When I was living in Norway I commented on the lack of suvs and 4x4s and they just casually said if the roads are unsafe to drive, even with studded winter tires, you just don't drive, have a leasure day and cross cou try ski etc. 

Go there now and again due to the taxs on cars and the breaks for evs, it's almost all teslas and leafs you see driving about. 

I recall living in Kent and we had plenty of cold snowy wi ters, to the point of not being able to get in, then last few years maybe not even a frost over here in sw and the lawns needed cutting every month for years now.


----------



## zozo (19 Feb 2021)

Next Sunday 17°C and sunny.... 😅 Yo-Yo weather. 😎


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

Spring is in the air...


----------



## zozo (19 Feb 2021)

I left all my tropical plants outdoors this winter period. I wonder what all survived that latest flash freeze? Somehow the Rotala still seems green... But all Echinodorus look awfully dead...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Spring is in the air


Can't come quick enough for me. I'm one of those people where the Winter Equinox is more important than Christmas. No signs of spring up here yet in fact we've got a storm going on right now which has been non stop since last night. Looking forward to the flood warnings on the news tonight.
But on the plus side I now have enough rain water for my tank for the next two months.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

The winter solstice is the most important for me. From there on out it starts to get lighter in the evenings. 
I'm seriously hoping we'll put the clocks back for the last time very soon...





						British summer time
					

Well it's British summer time again. Thanks to an EU directive it could be one of the last times the clocks change. Member states get to decide whether they change their clocks for the last time in October or March. The UK is no longer in the EU but it's still likely to follow suit.  Would you...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Siege (19 Feb 2021)

No we wont be following those rules.

I thing Nigel Farage and co want to put the clocks back to 1956 instead. we’ll be much more sovereign and all that. 

Blue passport on the way, will be the same colour as me ration book so all matching, dead cool like 😂


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

Ah 1956... happy days. It was a good year, the Suez crisis and the end of the empire.
I blame Anthony Eden...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> The winter solstice is the most important for me. From there on out it starts to get lighter in the evenings.


Yeah that's what I meant. I go into Hibernation mode in winter. It's just pure existence for me  I get up early when it's dark, go to work, get home when it's dark, have my tea, watch some TV, go to bed and rinse and repeat for months. All the little jobs i was going to do at the weekend get put on hold because the weathers too sh@t. Horrible time of year.


Siege said:


> No we wont be following those rules.


I don't mind the clocks changing if I'm honest. You supposedly get a couple of minutes extra daylight each day or 10 mins per week so changing the clocks just speeds up the process of getting a bit of daylight in the mornings by a month.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Feb 2021)

....and while I'm here and having a good whinge on this depressing horizontal rain day. Here's something that is going to be controversial as most of you probably have one. Wood burners, there I've said it. Being old enough to remember the coal fire days and black facades of houses coming from a mining town, wood burners really? Is that where we are now then. We've spent decades moving away from air pollution to the point where in the not so distant future fossil fuel cars are going to be a thing of the past and now is a good time to make wood burners cool! 
On the very rare occasion that I actually do get up to a fresh, crisp, feel good wintery morning without rain there's yet again that dejavu 70's smell of people burning stuff. Why now when we've actually acknowledged how polluted our atmosphere is? I shudder to think what it was back then! Huge step in the wrong direction IMO.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

Oh crikey, remember those days? I grew up in Nottinghamshire with more than its fair share of mining communities and coal fires. One bonfire night there was a temperature inversion, which along with the combination of coal fires, bonfires, fireworks and the Trent basin's unique topography gave rise to a really thick pea souper, you literally couldn't see your hand in front of your face. I don't miss that one bit, but I think wood burners are okay if the wood is dried below 20% moisture content.


----------



## Siege (19 Feb 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> ....and while I'm here and having a good whinge on this depressing horizontal rain day. Here's something that is going to be controversial as most of you probably have one. Wood burners, there I've said it. Being old enough to remember the coal fire days and black facades of houses coming from a mining town, wood burners really? Is that where we are now then. We've spent decades moving away from air pollution to the point where in the not so distant future fossil fuel cars are going to be a thing of the past and now is a good time to make wood burners cool!
> On the very rare occasion that I actually do get up to a fresh, crisp, feel good wintery morning without rain there's yet again that dejavu 70's smell of people burning stuff. Why now when we've actually acknowledged how polluted our atmosphere is? I shudder to think what it was back then! Huge step in the wrong direction IMO.



Haha! I like them but my partner says the same. All she can remember about the fire as a kid is having to clean the smelly fireplace out!


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


Siege said:


> I thing Nigel Farage and co want to put the clocks back to 1956 instead. we’ll be much more sovereign and all that.


Not the sovereign, <"the groat">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> but I think wood burners are okay if the wood is dried below 20% moisture content.


You're assuming that these wood burners are in the hands of responsible people mate which is a bit optimistic IMO. I would imagine anything that will burn is going in half of them.


Siege said:


> All she can remember about the fire as a kid is having to clean the smelly fire out!


Your partner has hit the nail on the head, we've moved on. Times are changing as the price of electricity is coming down and getting cleaner, modern new build home are now looking at electric central heating systems to move away from gas and for some reason someone thought it would be a good idea to have a fire going on in the house and emptying old ash out like back in the day and all the hassle that comes with that. Won't be long before we have black bins again with "no hot ashes on" 

If anyone feels the need to be staring into an open fire to fulfil some primeval caveman instinct I can highly recommend fireplace videos on Netflix in 4K. Far less polluting and no ashes to throw out.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> You're assuming that these wood burners are in the hands of responsible people mate which is a bit optimistic IMO. I would imagine anything that will burn is going in half of them.


Yeah, you're right of course. But I think tougher government legislation is on it's way. Which will mean wood burner fuel prices will go up, and folk will possibly think twice before installing one.


----------



## zozo (19 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> wood burners are okay






























And no, that's not a mobile beer brewery...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Yeah, your right of course. I think government legislation is on it's way. Which will mean that wood burner fuel prices will go up,


And like most government legislation it won't be worth the paper it's written on. I can't honestly see how they could police it Tim there's so many about unless they're going to put people on your roof to see what's coming out the chimney. The fuel most of these wood burners are using based on my experience of working on building sites is whatever scraps are kicking about. There's always someone on there putting them into bags to take home for their burner so putting fuel prices up will only have people looking for cheaper sources. The thing is though, fundamentally I don't really want people paying more to be able to pollute, I'd rather just not have the polluting! That's the global approach we've been using and that aint working because people/countries would rather just pay it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Feb 2021)

zozo said:


> And no, that's not a mobile beer brewery...


Haha, we know that's really the deep south of the US; mobile moonshine stills trying to avoid the authorities...
Like Breaking Bad and the mobile meth lab.


----------



## Siege (19 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Haha, we know that's really the deep south of the US; mobile moonshine stills trying to avoid the authorities...
> Like Breaking Bad and the mobile meth lab.


The best series ever made I think.

Have you seen the follow up, Better Call Saul? That’s really good.

Haven’t seen Sopranos though, think that’s on sky and me ration book won’t stretch 😂


----------



## dean (4 Mar 2021)

Anyone who cuts a tree down now tries to sell it on fb shop 
I’m sure moist people don’t stack it up snd let it dry before burning it 

I think wood fires are seen as a green thing, wood as an eco fuel 
Wrong in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Mar 2021)

dean said:


> I think wood fires are seen as a green thing, wood as an eco fuel
> Wrong in my opinion


It wouldn't be as bad if the wood burner was hooked up to a hot water cylinder and running the central heating system but that is very rarely the case. My issue is more to do with air pollution than anything especially knowing what we know now. Just no need for folk to be burning stuff.


----------

